# Custom Handload Patterning Day



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

First test of my first handloads ever today. The loads are tungsten super shot (TSS). For those unfamiliar, a #9 tungsten pellet hits basically with the same energy of a number 4 lead (meaning it is legitimately capable of killing a turkey at 60 yards). I built these loads so I could shoot turkeys long range like a sniper since I can't call or hunt... NOT! I actually wanted to handload so I could just be more involved with turkey hunting for longer in the year, like most handloaders. 

Remington 870 12 gauge, 18.5" barrel (was a tactical shotgun), Indian Creek .665 choke, shooting a Hal Abbott recipe 3" 2oz TSS load. 

Ready to go:









Shooting at my scrap wood trap with truck bed mat. Note: Truck bed mats don't work well as they're too thick (but I wanted to test since it was free). Approximately 1/2 the shot gets stuck inside the first layer. A single layer would be perfect if it was just a bit thinner.











2 ounce 8/9 duplex at 40 yards: *392 hits in a 10" circle*











2 ounce 9's at 40 yards: *339 hits in a 10" circle* 










And just for fun a 2 ounce load of commercially available Hevi 13 magnum blend at 40 yards: *169 hits *










I was very disappointed in the fact that a good portion of these expensive rounds are stuck together like snowmen. No wonder the pattern gets so many flyers, as these are about as aerodynamic as a brick. Reclaimed Hevi 13 from my trap:










Comparison of the patterns at 40 with 10" circles:










I was surprised the duplex load outperformed the straight 9's substantially. I will unquestionably stay with them in the future, overkill or not .

PS: I learned that TSS 9's and 8's will blow through 24 gauge steel at 40 yards if they miss the rubber mat. The turkeys better make their armor out of some pretty thick steel if they want to stand a chance around these parts 










Good luck everyone!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting stuff FF! May have to look into tungsten handloading since Remington is no longer making my favorite shell.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that's just cool.
Gonna put a few rounds thru the scatter-gun myself on Sat.
I have the entire first week (which is shaping up to be a perfect one weather-wise) of Turkey off, and a good number of birds in the area, so to say tomorrow will be a difficult last day of work to get thru would be an understatement. I hope to be able to post a pic of my Dad's bird from opening morning, other than that I'll take whatever the week brings.
Good Luck!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Very cool and interesting Jason, looking forward to your results this season.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Just curious Jason. What are you trying to accomplish with the rubber liner and steel backing? Allow them to go through the rubber and then drop to the bottom to be able to re-use them? Maybe some old tire inner tubes would work? You could probably find some for free at auto repair shops and even bigger ones at farm tractor repair places. Slice them around in one spot and spread out for one layer, or flatten and leave in two layers. They go through first layer but, not the second and just drop down. Just an idea?

Nice report by the way!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty interesting. Now show us how they do on a big old bird


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

FF- Your whole TSS is Awesome!! TSS= Turkey Slaying System!! LOL And what a heck of a pattern. That pattern is so tight you could kill mosquitos with that load!!! Congrats on that and It is a must that you show us the mass that use to be a turkey head..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Just curious Jason. What are you trying to accomplish with the rubber liner and steel backing? Allow them to go through the rubber and then drop to the bottom to be able to re-use them? Maybe some old tire inner tubes would work? You could probably find some for free at auto repair shops and even bigger ones at farm tractor repair places. Slice them around in one spot and spread out for one layer, or flatten and leave in two layers. They go through first layer but, not the second and just drop down. Just an idea?
> 
> Nice report by the way!



Yeah the goal is to stop the shot and have it drop into the catch basin. I then use a magnet to collect it so I can clean, inspect, and eventually reload it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Pretty interesting. Now show us how they do on a big old bird


Funny thing is I'll probably use the bow


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd try changing chokes for the #9 load. With 2oz I'd think with the right choke you should be able to get into the mid to high 400's.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

That's awesome. I have ZERO problem believing that would take a turkey at 60 yards. The guys that have problems with thinking turkeys can be taken beyond 40 yards aren't paying attention to the fact that people are putting rigs and loads like this together. Just curious, does your 870 take 3.5" loads? If it did, would you want to even try 3.5s, or do you think the 3 is just plenty? I'd imagine that recipe in a 3" is plenty of juice. 

I love that Indian Creek choke, I have the same one.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice patterning.
Wonder what ten yards would be like...head splat in a small group probably.

Found a pic of heavy shot some one took in a shell content discussion I 'll put a link with.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=199024


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> That's awesome. I have ZERO problem believing that would take a turkey at 60 yards. The guys that have problems with thinking turkeys can be taken beyond 40 yards aren't paying attention to the fact that people are putting rigs and loads like this together. Just curious, does your 870 take 3.5" loads? If it did, would you want to even try 3.5s, or do you think the 3 is just plenty? I'd imagine that recipe in a 3" is plenty of juice.
> 
> I love that Indian Creek choke, I have the same one.



Only a 3" chamber, and I have little interest in the tooth rattling a 2.5 ounce + payload would deliver to me. Imagine shooting a 1094 grain slug and the kick it would produce...

There are guys getting 500 in a 10" circle with rounds like that.

I am most excited now to build some low recoil 20 gauge loads (or even 410) for youths to shoot.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Waif said:


> View attachment 211290
> Nice patterning.
> Wonder what ten yards would be like...head splat in a small group probably.
> 
> ...



I predict a decap, or at the very least turkey faceburger at 20 yards and in


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> Only a 3" chamber, and I have little interest in the tooth rattling a 2.5 ounce + payload would deliver to me. Imagine shooting a 1094 grain slug and the kick it would produce...


I was thinking more along the lines of the same 2oz load in a 3.5" shell with just more shot. Not sure if it would be worth it though even if you had a shotgun chambered for 3.5s. Both will ring your bell a bit though. The 3.5" 2oz factory turkey loads I use from Hevi thwack me enough even out of my semi auto. I've tried them in my 870 and it is no fun, no fun at all.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

No question what your comment was implying. Regardless, pretty darn nice patterns. Id like to try loading TSS some time as I believe that is the only load that'll improve my current setup's 10"/40 yard numbers.

Was that from a deep cleaned barrel? What was the temp when you patterned it?


----------

